# BSOD hal.dll / ntoskrnl.exe



## Duffed (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I have recently been getting a huge load of BSODs off my recently bought laptop (around 4-5 months ago) which is an ASUS G53Sw 3D. I can only understand that the causes are hal.dll and something else that i'm not quite sure of. Regardless, I have no idea how to fix this. Please do help. Below are the specs of my laptop and below that are the blue screen details that I've gotten off Blue Screen Viewer. Please Help!

I've ran both Memtest and Prime 95 (CPU Stress Test) with the following results:

Memtest *10 hour test with 7 passes*, Prime 95 CPU Stress Test hovering around 80-86c degrees for a few hours with No errors, (It did BSOD though towards the end of it but unlikely the cause).

PS. perfmon fails to generate a report, giving me an error that says:
*"An error occured while attempting to generate the report. 
The wait for the report generation tool to finish has timed out. "
*

Laptop:
ASUS G53 Sw 3D:
Intel Core i7 2630QM 2.0 Ghz (upto 2.9ghz Turbo Boost), 6MB L3 Cache
Win 7 Home Premium
8GB DDR3 Ram
NVIDIA GTX 460M 1.5GB
650GB SATA 5krpm
Bluray DVD Combo
Atheros Wireless Card
Realtek LAN Card
etc.

Attached are the details of the BSOD (taken via BlueScreenViewer), SFC output (sfc test) and output zipped dumpfiles using Windows_NT6_BSOD_v3.03_jcgriff2.

Please please please Help!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

Only running the last 2 days of memory dumps (10 dumps total) to see if a pattern is present. The upload has 50 memory dumps dating from 17 Sep to the present.

MSINFO32 shows 24 STOP 0x124 errors and 4 STOP 0x1E errors (these 4 blame the video dr4ivers)

The last 10 memory dumps are all STOP 0x124 errors - usually indicating a hardware problem. BUT, this can also be a compatibility issue, an issue with low-level drivers, or even malware caused.

I would first wonder about your Trend Titanium protection - and if it may have become corrupted. To check this, please do the following:


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: Free AntiVirus
> - uninstall the antivirus software from your system (you can reinstall it, if so desired, when we're done troubleshooting)
> ...


After that, I'd wonder about your chipset drivers. You can update them from the Asus download page for your system.

Beyond that, I'd have to suspect hardware problems. If the above doesn't fix the problems, then please try these free diagnostic/stress tests for your system. Feel free to skip the MemTest and Primt95 since you've run them already.:


> > *H/W Diagnostics:*
> > Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> > Memory Diagnostics (read the details at the link)
> > HD Diagnostic (read the details at the link) - Test *ALL* of the hard drives.
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-17331-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 12 17:52:18.754 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:04:27.707
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09cf8028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-17581-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 12 16:46:37.115 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:21.068
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09ce3028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-16988-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 12 16:17:32.745 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:20.698
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09cef028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-20373-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 12 15:57:40.153 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:21.105
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09da3028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111311-24148-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 12 15:15:00.257 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:48:06.210
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09b1c028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111211-22573-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 11 22:14:46.849 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:21:06.801
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09c24028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111211-22994-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 11 17:52:41.391 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:21.343
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09a5a028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111211-25599-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 11 17:28:20.650 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:14.602
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for intelppm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for intelppm.sys
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09ae7028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111211-19375-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 11 16:45:05.522 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:18:56.474
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  daorigins.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`080d8028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111211-28298-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 11 16:08:15.762 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:24:33.715
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  sidebar.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09bd0028 00000000`b2000000 00000000`00010005
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------

